# Almaco jack



## BayShark (Oct 30, 2008)

What are the size limits and possession limits on the Almaco Jack ?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

I dont think there is a size limit,but there is a 20 aggregate limit...someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

In state waters there is no limit and no size restriction what so ever. In federal waters (where most are found) they are included in the 20 fish aggregate limit. Still no size restriction though.

This is on the Gulf Council's website for regs.

Species included in the 20-reef fish aggregate bag limit
Vermilion Snapper
Lane Snapper
*Almaco Jack*
Gray Triggerfish
Tilefish
GoldfaceTilefish
Blueline Tilefish
Blackline Tilefish
Anchor Tilefish
20/per person of
all listed species in
aggregate


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

i thought tilefish was counted against your grouper aggregate.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *recess (5/21/2009)*i thought tilefish was counted against your grouper aggregate.


i did to


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

this is what our state regs are,minus the wrong size for triggers.

<TABLE id=table4 height=1210 cellSpacing=0 width=510 border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width=255 height=25>Vermilion Snapper</TD><TD align=middle width=98 height=25>10 TL</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=143 height=257 rowSpan=9>20 in aggregate</TD></TR><TR><TD width=255 height=25>Lane Snapper</TD><TD align=middle width=98 height=25>8 TL</TD></TR><TR><TD width=255 height=25>Gray Triggerfish</TD><TD align=middle width=98 height=25>12 TL</TD></TR><TR><TD width=255 height=25>Almaco Jack</TD><TD align=middle width=98 height=25>No Limit</TD></TR><TR><TD width=255 height=25>Goldface Tilefish</TD><TD align=middle width=98 height=25>No Limit</TD></TR><TR><TD width=255 height=25>Anchor Tilefish</TD><TD align=middle width=98 height=25>No Limit</TD></TR><TR><TD width=255 height=25>Tilefish</TD><TD align=middle width=98 height=25>No Limit</TD></TR><TR><TD width=255 height=25>Blackline Tilefish</TD><TD align=middle width=98 height=25>No Limit</TD></TR><TR><TD width=255 height=25>Blueline Tilefish</TD><TD align=middle width=98 height=25>No Limit</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BayShark (5/21/2009)*What are the size limits and possession limits on the Almaco Jack ?


i could not find it in the fwc handout that i take on the boat. however, for me it doesn't matter. i kept one 2 weeks ago when we went out to the edge. not a very good tasting fish imho. typical jack fight though.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tastes like Amber Jack minus the worms to me.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry posted something but made a phone call and found the answer. sorry i needed to read A little closer cause the gulf is totally diffrent from thealantic regsyour absolutly right BLUFFMAN sorry for the confusion and thanks , and to think all this time we have been throwing them back, won't do that again.

TIM


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

had a buddy of mine catch 1 that went 40 pounds a couple weeks ago. he took it to outcast to the cert scales to see about a world/state record, but missed by 20+ lbs. first time i've ever seen one that big. they are great to eat. don't throw them back


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (5/22/2009)*they are great to eat. don't throw them back


They are great to eat. I think their meat is slightly milder than AJ. But mostly tastes the same. For the longest time, I passed them up and did not shoot them because I was not able to tell the difference in an Almaco and an juvi AJ. I have since learned how to tell the difference and they go on the stringer all the time.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

How do you tell if it is an almaco? I have caught a few (I believe) that are about 30 inches but thought they might be a greater so I released them. If someone has a picture of the two side by side it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Maclin


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *hmsmithjr (5/22/2009)*How do you tell if it is an almaco? I have caught a few (I believe) that are about 30 inches but thought they might be a greater so I released them. If someone has a picture of the two side by side it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Maclin


Here is my picture of the two fish I got last year. The dorsal fin on an Almaco is long and swoops back. They are also more football shaped. But when an AJ is small, they look almost the same except for the dorsal fin.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I disagree with dreamweaver21. I cleanedone about 20lbsrecently and it's tail was full of worms


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

i love to catch and eat em. leave the skin on and grill it. cut out the bloodline and the ripcase and its soooo good. and thats not like i didnt have a choice


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

i love to catch and eat em. leave the skin on and grill it. cut out the bloodline and the ripcase and its soooo good. and thats not like i didnt have a choice  there is a reason they call it captains choice


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

In Destin they call them Rock Salmon. It is definitely my favorite jack!


----------

